# What does everyone feed there fish?



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I have flakes, frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp and this frozen plant algea stuff that came with the brine shrimp and bloodworms. Im just looking for something new and interesting to feed my fish.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of stuff, beefheart flakes, normal tropical flakes, these sinking discus pellets, bloodworms, freeze-dried bloodworms and freeze-dried brine shrimp


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I have an ADF and i was thinking about getting the freeze dried blood worms and soaking them for a while before putting them in the tank because freeze dried anything arent good for ADF aparently.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

What is an ADF?


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

African Dwarf Frog i have him in my 38 gal community tank


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

blood worms are the best, or beef hearts. i also feed my zebra danios tiny chopped pieces of potato once in a while.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I give my fish three diff meals a day, frozen beef heart, frozen brine shrimp, and tropical flakes, and about 2-3 times a week they get blood worms, and the pleco's get algae waffers that the fish like to steal and eat.


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

i give my 4 prinstillas and 4 serpeas tetracolor tropical flakes, and once in a while they get bloodworms since my grandma's betta wouldnt eat the bloodworms. she ended up givin me the bloodworms i was stoked lol. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

chronoboy said:


> I give my fish three diff meals a day, frozen beef heart, frozen brine shrimp, and tropical flakes, and about 2-3 times a week they get blood worms, and the pleco's get algae waffers that the fish like to steal and eat.


i have algae wafers too for my pleco and corys but all my other fish like them too.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm always worried the pleco in the 55g isnt getting anough to eat cause the other fish always jack his waffers even though I hide them in his big cave, I dont even know if my zebra pleco in my 20g even eats cause when the tank lights are on or even the room lights are on he is always hidden wedged in between two rock slates, in the same spot first week or so I had him I thought he was stuck but nope he kust likes that spot, I'm guessing he comes out when the lights go down.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Homer said:


> I have an ADF and i was thinking about getting the freeze dried blood worms and soaking them for a while before putting them in the tank because freeze dried anything arent good for ADF aparently.


Not good for them? Ehh.. totally false. When I had them, that's all I fed them and they live for a long time. They even mated quite a few times and had tapoles


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

My goldfish get fed frozen bloodworms twice per day, and very occasionally flakes. My bettas also get fed twice a day, usually frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp, or the very occasional tropical flakes. My ADFs get fed with a turkey baster whenever I'm feeding the bettas frozen food. My apple snail gets a small peice of an algae wafer eacg day. And.... if I'm eating cooked peas or lettuce, I share.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

chrono ; make sure you put some meaty food in after lights out for the L-46......

my fish get a variety of foods from flakes to pellets to frozen..i use about 6 different flakes.5 different pellets and sticks..and 5 different frozen.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ahh L-46 was woundering what it was, i just know its a zebra pleco, and ill try putting some beef heart in thier after the lights go out, but i fear even with the lights out the rams and angels will still eat it all before the pleco has a chance.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

would it be better if i fed some blood worms, or something else, instead of flakes all the time? i'm feeding 1 betta, and 4 rasboras.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I look at it as would you like to eat the same thing everyday? but thats just me i feel its better to change up thier diet and not the same thing everyday, but at the same time i still feed flakes everyday cause it got exspensive just giving them blood worms beef heart and brine shrimp, so at everyfeeding they get a bit of flakes with the other food, but now i read people on here giving potatoes and lettuce so im curiouse about this, is it good to give them that stuff once in awhile?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

They dig the veggies.  Just make sure you give them a really good rinse first. And take the shell off the cooked peas.

My snail was basically in hibernation and I stuck a peice of lettuce in there for a couple hours. He got suuuper active. Well... active for a snail.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

baileysup, I would definately add something else to their diet. I've just had bad experience when I feed nothing but dry flakes. The fish end up swallowing too much air.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

chrono...is this what you zebra looks like ?

http://aquascaperz.com/2010/05/04/rio-xingu-biotope-for-the-zebra-pleco-hypancistrus-zebra/

the reason why i ask is because there are several different species of pleco that are called "Zebra" just to get them to sell to folks that really don't know about them....always try to go by the "L" number...


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

snyderguy said:


> Not good for them? Ehh.. totally false. When I had them, that's all I fed them and they live for a long time. They even mated quite a few times and had tapoles


I read that the freeze dried food isnt good for their digestive system and it could kill them. I mean if it absorbs water it should be fine but i did my research.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

lohachata said:


> chrono...is this what you zebra looks like ?
> 
> http://aquascaperz.com/2010/05/04/rio-xingu-biotope-for-the-zebra-pleco-hypancistrus-zebra/
> 
> the reason why i ask is because there are several different species of pleco that are called "Zebra" just to get them to sell to folks that really don't know about them....always try to go by the "L" number...


I love those things and i want one. My favorite fish is the pleco. If i could afford it id get a gold nugget they are my favorite. I hate the royal plecos with the huge heads and red eyes. They are the only pleco i dont like. I really need t get drift wood for my pleco. I had some in there and my gf chucked it cause she didnt like the way it looked. It was a 2 foot long piece so i need to get like a small one.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i like feeding my fish live food its fun to watch them hunt it down so i was thinking of buying a 10 gallon tank and buy a few feeder guppies making sure they are healthy and then breeding them, because i like breeding them too and then feeding the fry to my fish. does anyone do this?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I would, if I had room.

Mostly, I just feed my fish the tropical Tetramin flakes. My betta gets Tetra betta colour enhancing mix, and my corys get bottomfeeder tabs, cuz I'm cheap, and have no source of income At the mo'.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

over the years i have bred a number of species of fish for feeding....guppies . platies and swords always worked well...but i don't do it anymore.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm going to add platies to my betta tank. There's a bushy plant in there so the fry can hide. But the betta will be able to eat a few. And I've already noticed that he loves hunting. i.e. he stares the food down until it sinks to the very bottom.  Unless I swirl the water around a bit. Then he gets really excited and chases it down.

I'm ordering my platy so I can get the blue mickey mouse ones. Blue platies are impossible to find that the pet store. So I think I'll do a species tank for them as well, to ensure I don't end up losing them all. After $35 in shipping and handling, I'd be pretty pissed....


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Homer said:


> i like feeding my fish live food its fun to watch them hunt it down so i was thinking of buying a 10 gallon tank and buy a few feeder guppies making sure they are healthy and then breeding them, because i like breeding them too and then feeding the fry to my fish. does anyone do this?


I have a tank set up just for that. Guppy fry is a great treat for my oblongum. I also buy about 50 ghost shrimp at a time and keep them in there and drop a few in my larger tanks at random feedings.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Betta do like meaty food and high-protein live and frozen foods are a good way to get rasboras to spawn. For 1 small tank is usually isn't worth it to raise live food. But try giving them 'treats' of small amounts of frozen daphnia or bug larvae (glass worms, blood worms). Its likely those fish eat that kind of thing in the wild.


----------

